# Has anyone here ever purchased from Dolphin Fitness?



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk

I purchased a dipping belt from them nearly a month ago and have been debited for it, yet I've had no belt or any correspondence from them. I've sent them numerous emails and when I phone them nobody ever picks up, it just rings constantly. Has anyone here every dealt with this company? Any advice on getting a refund or anything?

Cheers lads


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk
> 
> I purchased a dipping belt from them nearly a month ago and have been debited for it, yet I've had no belt or any correspondence from them. I've sent them numerous emails and when I phone them nobody ever picks up, it just rings constantly. Has anyone here every dealt with this company? Any advice on getting a refund or anything?
> 
> Cheers lads


 Not dealt with them personally mate but I'd say if you havn't recieved your purchase within a month and they aren't returning your e-mails ect..............

Then you've been conned. Hope it wasn't too expensive and good luck getting a refund.

Next time your thinking of ordering something ask on here first about the site and see if anybody else has used it before to get a good idea if its legit or not.

GHS


----------



## fit4aking (Feb 9, 2009)

You are fully entitled to report this to the police, that is the first thing i would do


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheers mate. Any recommendations for buying a dip belt? lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dont know about where to buy a good one from but a guy i know made his own out of a heavy duty weightlifting belt and some chain. works a treat for him and he hangs the weights of the belt between his legs (brave guy!)


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

fit4aking said:


> You are fully entitled to report this to the police, that is the first thing i would do


I checked out their website, couldn't find a contact address.... and there not on the companies house register either (assuming their a UK company...) it says on their website "Canerose LTD, Trading as Dolphin Fitness", there isn't a Canerose LTD registered that I could find... :whistling:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I found their address

30 Petworth House, Davigdor Road, Hove, BN3 1WG

Looking around to see if I can find anything on Google that might help.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

theres some good dipping belts on ebay mate some guy makes them from decent leather and chain £16 if i remember rightly. I havent bought one yet but this is the best ive seen.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> theres some good dipping belts on ebay mate some guy makes them from decent leather and chain £16 if i remember rightly. I havent bought one yet but this is the best ive seen.


I have one of those, seems to be pretty well made


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

I seen a cheap way yo do this ha ha

Hang the plate from your weight belt lol...

prob not the best way like???


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

If you paid by Credit Card then get onto them mate I think it's 30 days from date of purchase and then you can claim it back.


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

hi mate how did you pay? if by paypal/nocheaks/google checkout get on to them ASAP!!

if it was by Debit Card i dont think you will have much hope (sorry) but call your local Trading Standards office thats a great place to start and the Trading Standard in that area will take it up


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll do just that, thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Well well! A little update right here! 4 weeks 6 days after purchasing my dip belt from DF and it is here! It's unfortunate they have such poor customer service because the belt is pretty damn good, personally I will not deal with them ever again.

Additionally I received another belt in the post today which I purchased on ebay about 3 days ago. Go figure


----------



## matt 666 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi, I have recently experienced the same problem that you have posted. No e mails returned and phone just cuts off. Ordered a set of olympic dumbells for about £50 and still not arrived now. its been about 2 weeks now. Did you have any joy in contacting them at all? any info you can give me on the invoice that came with your belt when it eventually arrived? any help i would be grateful of. cheers matt

you can e mail me at [email protected] cheers again


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

this is a good site i have had a few things from them with no messing www.ukfitnesssupplies.co.uk


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

matt 666 said:


> Hi, I have recently experienced the same problem that you have posted. No e mails returned and phone just cuts off. Ordered a set of olympic dumbells for about £50 and still not arrived now. its been about 2 weeks now. Did you have any joy in contacting them at all? any info you can give me on the invoice that came with your belt when it eventually arrived? any help i would be grateful of. cheers matt
> 
> you can e mail me at [email protected]. cheers again


Hi mate

I never did manage to get hold of anyone to speak to, I suggest waiting for a couple more weeks and if nothing has arrived, go into the bank and have a word


----------

